# Tampa Herf - SATURDAY 3:30PM - July 21st!!!!!!



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Here:

http://www.edwardstampa.com

Didier...... do you think you can make this? I'd like to smoke a stick with you before you move next week......


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Didn't make it, something already set with other friends. Yes CM, I have friends.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... pic&t=3496


----------

